# widening steelies in seattle



## Jimmy Hoffuh (Jul 29, 2009)

Does ANYONE out there know of somewhere in or around seattle washington that could widen a seat of steel wheels?? i know there are plenty of places that I could ship it to, but i'm looking to get it done locally if possible, and save on shipping and such.
thanks for the help


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

probably get more help in the regionals


----------



## Bart Taylor (Apr 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4350154
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2824385
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2659697
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2167927
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2107122
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1647699


----------



## Jimmy Hoffuh (Jul 29, 2009)

Holy **** man. that was more thorough of a reply than i've ever gotten on anything in my life:]
much appreciated.
I believe im going to go with stockton, i've heard some bad things about them, but of course no one is posting all the wonderful things they have to say about them.
I'm just praying for a quick turn around, so im not waiting 3 months to get a pair of steelies.


----------



## Guidofester (Aug 28, 2003)

*Greens Automotive to widden wheels Vancouver BC*

I"d highly recommend Greens in Vancouver British Columbia.
http://www.greensautomotiveltd.supersites.ca/ 
Last month I was visiting Vancouver and I had a chance to take a quick tour of their shop. Very impressive. The first thing I noticed was that the place was a beehive of activity. I happened to meet Brad and he gave me the dime tour. Brad showed me an alloy wheel the they cut the center out of. Then they sectioned the wheel and made it wider. Then they re-welded the center to give the customer the backspacing that he desired. 
Brads grandfather started the business in 1953, They know wheels. Great guys to deal with. And close enough to Seattle to justify a little road trip.
David


----------

